# Ink Window



## hewunch (Nov 12, 2008)

Has anyone done a fountain pen with an ink window? If so how did you do it?


----------



## heinedan (Nov 12, 2008)

I would suggest you send a private message to bgray. Brians website is:

http://edisonpen.com/

Brian makes some incredible pens, and I have seen one he made that had an ink window.

Dan


----------



## Skye (Nov 13, 2008)

MMmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...... http://edisonpen.com/userfiles/image/medium/PearlAurora.jpg


----------



## cowjelly (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi Hewunch, this is how I've figured it out. This one needs polishing on the inside. Then epoxy to hold it between the sections. I hope this helps.

Thanks,

Keith...

P.S. - I've added with acrylic pics b4 glue up. I hope this helps.


----------

